# custom paint



## elevated (Apr 26, 2007)

so, i love my Windsor Knight and ride it like crazy. I'm using it to train for a half ironman in May and all is going swimmingly. 

Unfortunately I do not love the Windsor logo and other meaningless text on the frame... actually kind of annoyed by it. So, i've been thinking about a custom paint job, and considering marking the completion of this upcoming race by making this bike look more like i would like it to look. 

Has anyone paid to have a custom job done to their frame? if so, how much was it, and were you satisfied with what you got?


----------



## Rocket Pop (Dec 13, 2008)

Shop around. Look for good powder coating in your area. Expect to pay over $200 for a decent paint job. I agree. Those BD bikes sure are ugly. I want to paint my le champion so bad. I would if I had another bike to ride in the meantime.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Instead of a custom frame job, I would get a new frame!

Check out bonktown.com get the notify tool

There are some really sick frames that come up... most of them really nice!

Check it out.


----------

